# Perl Threads with Exec



## qatanah (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm working on a multithreaded environment, what happens if I call the perl exec command? 

Will it properly handles the thread gracefully?


----------



## Alt (Feb 1, 2010)

I think he will not cus exec replaces current program, his threads will not get correct data/instructions


----------



## qatanah (Feb 1, 2010)

you mean the threads are still executing? Or memory still being used?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

There's quite a lengthy bit about exec in the perlfunc(1) man page.


----------



## Alt (Feb 1, 2010)

qatanah said:
			
		

> you mean the threads are still executing? Or memory still being used?


Dunno but im nearly sure he will not pthread_join them :e


----------



## qatanah (Feb 1, 2010)

Alt said:
			
		

> Dunno but im nearly sure he will not pthread_join them :e



i kinda feel the same way too.


----------

